# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Quais os melhores parametros para uma panoramica?

## Ricardo Pinto

Tal como o título indica... gostava de saber com que máquina, lente, abertura de diafragama, velocidade de disparo e filme ISO vocês tiram as melhrores fotos panoramicas?

No meu caso e com a sony f-828 costumo tirar:
ISO 64
f - 4,5
Exposure time - 1/50; 1/60
Modo manual.

Exemplo:


Na minha opinião esta foto está muito longe de estar perfeita, acredito que com esta máquina consigo fazer melhor.... falta-me é saber como  :SbSourire:  

Abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Ricardo,

Experimentava aumentar a sensibilidade ISO e reduzir o valor da abertura.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Ricardo,

Bem... esta máquina sony reproduz umas cores fantásticas em relação, p.e. às máq. Canon, mas tem um grande defeito .... produz muito noise. Daí eu raramente ultrapassar o ISO 100, nota-se muito grão.

Quanto ao aumentar a abertura... não irei perder um pouco de profundidade? Costumas utilizar aberturas mais altas? E p.e. os corais na parte de trás do aquário aparecem focados?

Mais uma questão...costumam fazer focagem manual ou automatico nas panoramicas?

Abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Para fotografar panorâmicas convém ter uma profundidade de campo alargada, ou seja uma abertura do diafragma pequena, portanto aumentar o valor da abertura para f8. Para compensar uma entrada de luz menor do que em aberturas de diafragma maiores convém aumentar a sensibilidade ISO e/ou reduzir a velocidade de obturação.

Normalmente utilizo a focagem automática.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Eu costumo utilizar a velocidade em modo automático e F/8 o que permite uma maior profundidade de campo. Aumentar o ISO não é má ideia - com a minha Canon costumo usar ISO200, mas isso irá variar consuante a quantidade de luz. Como só tens T5 penso que poderás usar valores mais baixos. Também uso focagem automática!

Venha dá essa foto!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Para fotografar panorâmicas convém ter uma profundidade de campo alargada, ou seja uma abertura do diafragma pequena, portanto aumentar o valor da abertura para f8. Para compensar uma entrada de luz menor do que em aberturas de diafragma maiores convém aumentar a sensibilidade ISO e/ou reduzir a velocidade de obturação.
> 
> Normalmente utilizo a focagem automática.


AH!  :SbSourire:  

Foi má interpretação minha. Li "Experimentava aumentar a sensibilidade ISO *OU* reduzir o valor da abertura." 
Li muito rápido e não percebi o que querias dizer, pensava que estavas a referir-te ao numero em si e não ao diafragma, como referiste valor fui induzido em erro. O que dizes está correctissimo, assim já faz sentido.


Também tirei algumas em F8, mas tenho de diminuir a velocidade de obruração e na maior parte das vezes acaba sempre por haver um peixe a estragar a situação, mexe-se e "borra" a fotografia. Vou tentar mais algumas.

Abraço,

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Ricardo Pinto,

Não querendo repetir o que aqui já foi escrito,acrescento aqui algumas
fotos que tirei do meu aquário para que se possa perceber através das mesmas o equilibrio entre valores que se deve ter na minha opinião
para obter alguns resultados.

Utilizei sempre a mesma abertura o que alterou foi a velocidade e o ISO,
acho que dá para perceber bem as diferenças.




 


Abraço,
João

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Só uma pergunta João, porquê que os peixes estão todos virados para o lado direito??? Não aceito a velha desculpa da rave dos ermitas...

A minha foto favorita é a 3ª.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Ricardo R., estou a ver que devíamos ter esperado mais tempo para o João dar falta do telemóvel e vir ao carro, o aquário dele é muito bom.
Depois disto já tenho o que fazer logo a noite... tenho que fazer uns testes para conseguir tirar melhores fotos... fui a Valencia passar a Páscoa e aproveitar para visitar o oceanário local... mais logo deixo umas fotos, muitos reles mas foi o possível.

Ricardo P.
Logo que tiver o meu aquário "limpo" coloco uma foto e os valores da mesma.
Uma foto do exterior.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

E que tal esse Ocenografico Pedro?!? Também estou desejoso de lá ir, fotos, fotos, fotos???

O aquário do João Ribeiro é um espectáculo, foi mesmo pena não ter dado nesse dia...

Abraço

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Obrigado pelos elogios

Ricardo R.

Não é desculpa, é mesmo daquele lado que vêm o sound,é uma barulheira infernal e depois de acabar a festa é tudo aos berros " Queremos comer " :SbSourire2:  

Concordo contigo, também é a que eu escolheria a nivel de côr,no entanto, não é muito visivel devido á velocidade utilizada os peixes e corais têm um ligeiro arrasto, minimizado pela redução da foto, precisamente aquilo que o Ricardo Pinto se queixava, quando os peixes se mexiam borrava a fotografia
dai haver a necessidade de aumentar a velocidade e acompanhar subindo o ISO para não ficar muito escura e absorver melhor os movimentos.
Na foto 1 nota-se bem que a velocidade utilizada foi suficiente para estabilizar mais os movimentos em geral, por isso em termos de foto optaria mais por essa e abria um pouco em termos de côr no Photoshop.

Pedro,
não me lembres desse dia foi mesmo para esquecer, eu em casa á vossa espera e ainda por cima o C.... do meu vizinho enganou-se na indicação do andar.
Quando vieres para estes lados já sabes apita que eu já achei a M.... do Tm :SbSourire: 

Abraço,
João

----------


## Eric Cardoso

Percebendo o que querem dizer com fotografia panoramica (Uma foto do aquario completo), não pude deixar de dizer que uma Fotografia Panorâmica so é considerada de Foto Panorâmica quando o comprimento da foto é 2x superior a altura da mesma  :Smile:

----------

